# Sicherheitslücke in Safari demonstriert



## Newsfeed (10 Februar 2011)

Die Mac-Sicherheitsexperten Dino Dai Zovi und Charlie Miller haben auf der Sicherheitskonferenz IT-Defense 2011 einen weiteren Zero-Day-Exploit für das 64-bittige Safari 5 gezeigt. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

